# New Owner, nervous mommy



## Haley&Henry (Nov 2, 2013)

I brought home my wittle Henry 2 days ago. He is 8 weeks old. From everything I've read it is normal but at the breeder's, I was able to hold him right in my hands and he was at ease. Since he's been home, we have gotten him out twice and it has been a struggle both times and we have yet to hold him in our bare hands (we have been using fleece and it makes me feel like a bad mommy, haha) He does relax and explore after a bit but I am just hoping that the fight to get him out of his cage will slowly diminish. He has been eating and running on his wheel. However, I was disappointed that he turned his nose up at the mealworm I offered him, I hoped it would add to the bonding I am working so hard for.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello from a fellow new Hedgie mommy. I brought Dakarai home just about two weeks ago. My little guy doesn't eat mealies just yet either. I got adventurous thinking that maybe I'd cut a worm in half just so that he could smell what was inside the exoskeleton and even then he simply walked away from it! Apparently some hedgies don't eat them. I have had luck with other foods though as he will eat turkey baby food, ham off the bone, watermelon (his absolute favorite) and other stuff.

Be on the look out for a care book that will give you a bunch of great information. If you search Annie&Tibbers on here, her replies generally include that link. It is free to download and will give any new owner some peace of mind!

Don't worry about the huffy, grumpy quill ball. I think Dakarai is now around 8 weeks of age. He just finished one round of quilling so I am anticipating a gentler, more calm hedgie in the future. Please remember that if your baby is loosing his baby quills and getting new ones poking through the skin, this may cause him to be a bit huffy. I would be too as it looks painful. 

The breeder had your hedgie for 8 weeks of his life. Please be patient as he is now shifted into a brand new environment with all new smells. It will take him a while to warm up to you. . . that being said, some hedgies actually remain a bit grumpy. It seems as if most people on this forum have gotten their hedgies to lay down their quills though. If you have to use fleece, then do so. Eventually your hands will get used to the quills. I've never used fleece but I tend to wiggle my hand underneath Dakarai's belly and lift him gently from there. That way if he tries to ball up, my hand is there and he doesn't get the chance until I have him securely held.

It is at this time I place him in a little sleep sack and sing to him until he is ready to come out. I've found that either my voice is really horrible and he wants to try to find out where the terrible tone is coming from or maybe the song actually soothes him a bit. 

Each day he seems to be gaining more confidence. He will be awake for a little longer. He is growing more accustomed to his new routiene.

In time, you will get there. Just remember to be both patient and persistent. These little guys need love and someone to be gentle. 

- Susan, mommy to little Dakarai


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> but I am just hoping that the fight to get him out of his cage will slowly diminish.


 Just keep getting him out at about the same time every day whether he likes it or not. Being 'in the open' might be too much, so let him hide / sleep in a hedgie sack or similar small, enclosed, safe place. Keep him on your lap and gently test out his willingness to relax. He should improve a lot in the first couple of weeks, but building trust takes many months. Sophie has always been pretty good at being with me, but at 22 months I am still gaining more trust for certain things.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Doing my duty, as predicted: the book!

Bonding takes time. Not every hedgehog likes mealworms, and sometimes it takes a few times of offering the same food for them to go for it.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just another echo of the same response...it will be ok!!! It takes time.

Oh, and my hedgie won't touch mealworms either. Some just won't.

Keep at it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haley&Henry (Nov 2, 2013)

Today is day #3 and Henry seemed much more outgoing! When getting him out, there was still some hissing, but he was not 'pop'ing around nearly as much. He explored everywhere today, including up my shoulder. After getting him out, I was able to pick him up and hold him without any blankets or towels. He has been sleeping underneath a t shirt of mine for the past couple of days so maybe that is working its magic. 
(Btw: I don't know how all of you get the most adorable, still pictures of your hedgies, every single one I took was blurred! Hahaha.)


----------

